# What is the youngest age you should adopt a rat?



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

Is 2 or 3 weeks too young? 

The other day I saw a momma rat and 3 weanlings. 2 of were beige .. wide eyed, nibbling on lab blocks and using the water bottle. 1 a girl and 1 a boy but his testicles had yet to descend. The 3rd was itty bitty and barely had her eyes open. When I held her she cried in protest. The momma was still nursing and some of her nipples were almost bloody looking.

I stopped by the shop again today before work to consider a friend or friends for Quinn and they had sold the mother.....

Would it be safe to adopt the beige boy for Quinn or is that too young?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I got my youngest right at 2 weeks. Her eyes had only been open for a few days. Just soak his lab blocks in kmr or formula, he'll be alright


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

if the mother is gone there is nothing that can be done. Its best to go ahead and adopt the baby. babies are the easiest to introduce, plus he will be getting proper care. I would wait until they are approximately 4 weeks to move them in together, but it takes a while to do proper introductions anyway.


----------



## Biku (Mar 12, 2014)

Most rats aren't fully weaned until 4 weeks and they become sexually mature about the same time or around 5 weeks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Well since mom is gone its a bit late to wait. But 4 weeks is what I would wait for. On the other hand if they are rating lab blocks it should be fine


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

For the record, without balls the rat is 2.5wks. 

Additionally, the BEST age to adopt rats is seven weeks to eight weeks. Minimum should be five. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you for the input everyone. All 3 of the babies are very strong and healthy. 

I am seriously considering adopting all 3 of them. Does that sound feasible? 

Someone at the pet shop will be caring for them for the next couple of days. If I decide to buy them it will be tomorrow or monday morning.

I have a DCN already on it's way which becomes a TCN in August. I have also scheduled neuterings for my 3 boys. 

I just got promoted at work & liquidated %90 of my video game collection. Rats have become my primary focus. Is it weird to consider your rats a hobby?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

I forgot to mention that I still have baby food and infant formula left over from when I tried to save that baby that was too far gone. How long do you soak the lab blocks? Till they are a mushy paste? And do you drain off the excess formula or leave it soupy?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Biku (Mar 12, 2014)

Not at all! My rats are pretty much my life. I talk about them all day, even at work. Haha. I'm well known as the local "rat lady". My neighbors even come around when they need advice on rats, or if their kids want to play with mine.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It IS too young, but if the mother was sold, it's a moot point.

Even when the rats begin to nibble on hard foods, they still have at least a week or two to go for full weaning to have taken place. Then, another full week to learn social behaviors from the mother.


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

GOOD NEWS! 

I spoke with the owners son just a few moments ago. When I was at the shop & saw the 3 babies alone, the momma rat was still there. She was just in another room waiting to be picked up. The person who was going to buy her couldn't make it till tomorrow or monday. I told him if he would deny the sale that I would buy the mother and all 3 pups! He agreed and she has since been happily reunited with her pups. She is a peach and white hooded that supposedly looked like their old rat....separating her just cause of that....how mean. She is full grown with zero human interaction so I got a project on my hands!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

I also spoke with a friend who may be interested in a baby down the road. She has a 7 month old and a 3 year old ! I am basically looking at fostering them while keeping 1 or 2.  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

